# Johnson & Johnson (JNJ)



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Great news, I have been calling for this for almost two years. Depending on how things shake out with the new CEO, JNJ may finally be worth owning again in portfolios with 15+ dividend stocks.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/46471350



> *Johnson & Johnson CEO To Step Down After Product Recalls*
> 
> Johnson & Johnson CEO Bill Weldon is retiring in April following an embarrassing string of product recalls that has stretched for more than two years, costing the health-care giant hundreds of millions of dollars and consumer trust.
> 
> ...


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Argonaut said:


> Great news, I have been calling for this for almost two years. Depending on how things shake out with the new CEO, JNJ may finally be worth owning again in portfolios with 15+ dividend stocks.
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/46471350


I bought JNJ last year and it did pretty good up to now, more than 7% gain + dividends....not bad


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

I have held for some years. Always been a horse race between rising stock price and Canadian dollar, leaving me perpetually slightly under water on capital. Dividends still beat fixed income yield though.

hboy43


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

JNJ is yielding about 3.5%. 

This stock, like KO, and PG, is almost like fixed-income but yields more.


----------



## GOB (Feb 15, 2011)

It's better - it's growing income, all but guaranteed


----------



## Freedom45 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thoughts on the current pricing of J&J? 

PE ~17.5, yielding ~2.8%

Looking to add another consumer staples stock to my RRSP portfolio, and considering Johnson & Johnson.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Excellent company; however, currently it is trading at the high end of the valuation range (as are most defensive sectors trading in the US). If you're investing and holding this for the long term, JNJ is a fine choice.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Agreed Leeder. Happy to buy and hold.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Should be one of core holdings of any dividend portfolio


----------



## Freedom45 (Jan 29, 2011)

Initiated a position yesterday @ $98.70. It'll be a long-term hold in my RRSP, and I've only added about half of what I'd like to allocate to it. If/when it pulls back a bit, I'll add to my position.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

I have some US cash set aside in my RRSP for JNJ. Waiting for a better entry point.


----------



## Freedom45 (Jan 29, 2011)

Synergy said:


> I have some US cash set aside in my RRSP for JNJ. Waiting for a better entry point.


Yeah, I left half of my allocation for JNJ sitting on the sidelines in hopes of averaging down at some point down the road. It's run up from $98.70 to ~$101.90 since Monday.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

I increased my position in JNJ by 40% last week @ $98.74. It tends to dip down very briefly and I have missed a few opportunities to get in over the last 6-12 months. My ACB is in the $82 range now. I am expecting that they will raise their dividend next week. Hopefully to $3.00/year, $0.75/quarter, but it might be a little lower than that.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

I really like JNJ in the long term and hope to buy more, but it doesn't seem to drop nearly as much as others. I'd be happy with an entry point below $99


----------

